# Vir ex Parvulus



## Serp (Oct 17, 2010)

Dues ex Parvulus: Children of men

It had been 10 years since Michael, child of the techno-god Geir, stepped up and bridged the gap between the warring pantheons. Both sides had reluctantly forgiven each other knowing that if not only more pain for years and years would come. But today the gods, all gods, face a threat that they had not seen coming, an enemy the gods would never think could challenge them. An enemy that has united the forces against the ruling gods. The enemy of man.

------
Luke was sitting down at his desk, it was almost time to clock out. He took his glasses off and placed them on the table and sighed. He ran his hand through his short cropped blond hair and waited until the clock hit 4. The 3:30 news was still on coming from a neighbours table radio.
_"The escaped lion that is rampaging through the city has yet to be caught, but another 2 victims fell prey to this vicious beast. No call in from any local zoos have called the monster in. We can only assume it was an illegal import, making the owners reluctant to call it in."_

"Lions ey." Luke mused. He was busy drawing what looked like a leopard on his notepad. "I bet you could take them." 

After a few minutes of wasting, it was finally four o'clock. 

Luke picked up his briefcase and left. He was to meet Diane at the café at 4:15.

He stamped out and made his way to their favourite meeting stop. As he neared a woman with lush brown hair and a perfectly slim body was waving at him. Diane had made Luke shape up, he stopped being such a wild party animal, he stopped being rude and grew up, and tried to put his past behind him, no matter  being with her was the best year of his life.

"Have a nice day at work?" 
Luke swept her up in his arms. "The day at work was bland, but the day got better." He planted a kiss on her lips.

"Luke." Diane said batting her eyelids.

They enjoyed a latte, Diane musing about christmas how it was coming soon.
"Luke, for christmas I was thinking I could meet your family."

"Di, you've met my mom."

"Not your mom, like your dad. I know you look upto him, and you have mentioned cousins and uncles before. I would love to meet them."

"They're... complicated." 

"Oh ok." Diane looked hurt.

"Look Di, thats a part of my life I put behind me, when I found you. I'm sorry maybe one day I could explain."

The two of them started making their way home, they walked through the alley ways as it was faster, but about 10 minutes into their journey. Luke stopped and took off his glasses, Diane felt him tense up.

"Luke what's going on?"

"Someone or something is here." Luke said his voice low.

It was then the lion bounded in front of Luke. Now this lion was big, not large but big like a giant lion. It was obvious that this lion was not natural, or at least mortal world born.

"Fuck!" Luke exclaimed and then in a single bound the Lion was on top of him. "I've been looking for you." The Lion said in a low growl.

"Luke!" Diane ran towards the beast and Luke and with a swift paw was sent flying.

"Diane!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" Luke screamed.

The Lion raised his hand to strike again. As its hand went to strike Luke, a blast of water sent it flying into the wall in the alley.

"Take that!" Luke didn't waste anytime going to Dianes aid. She was bleeding heavily from her chest. Luke turned to the Lion which was now getting up. "I left to avoid this sort of shit!" He shouted between his sobs. 

"I know I know." Said a girl as she walked closer to him. Luke looked up at her and his eyes were full of tears. "I was brought in a week, ago and we tried hard not to have to drag you back. I'm sorry but the lion was tracking you."

The lion raised his head and shook his mane and looked at the girl. "That hurt demi-god!" 

The girl stood to face the talking Lion. But Luke put his hand out to stop her. "I'll take this!" 

"You have no weapons!" She said brandishing her dagger. 

"I don't need one, this is personal."

"Hahaha, when was the last time you fought Demi-god." The Lion chuckled. 

"A while ago yes, but I have more time to perfect my skills."

It was then the woman threw something to Luke and he caught it in his hand. "I found this in your house as I swung by before finding you." she said to Luke, he didn't even have to look at it to know what it was.

He placed the dusty ring on his finger and lightly polished the gem. "Thank you."

The Lion roared and charged.

Luke raised his hand and his ring glowed, the area got filled with a purple haze and the walls started to pulse. 

"What's going on? Who are you Demi-god" The Lion shouted as he stopped mid march.

Luke's eyes were burning purple now. "This is wild at heart." He said flipping the lion the middle finger. And the purple haze got thicker and the lion wobbled.

"This is my newest spell the Bacchanalia!!!!!!!!!!" He shouted the walls started to morph and twist, grape vines made of stone curled out of the walls and vines burst from the ground to trap the lion. 

"I am the child of Dionysus, the seed of Bacchus, the god of wine, pleasure and insanity, and sometimes of blood." Luke shouted his every word incrusted with pain for Diane as she lay dying. The vines growing tighter around the lion, he was struggling but it was no use.

"I AM LUCUS STRAYBURY! THE GOLDEN FLEECE, THE INSANITY OF DIONYSUS AND YOUR EXECUTIONER!" As Luke said that his long golden curls burst from his head down his back. And the vines held the Lion so tight he burst, his blood flying everywhere and landing on the ground as wine. Only his pelt remained. 

It was then that Lucas ran to Diane, she was still alive. "Sierra, we need to heal her." 

"We don't have healing magic, she is mortal we can't take her to the fold and Amber and the triplets are on missions."

"She wont make it to the hospital. If only I was hit first, my demi-god body would have held against the force."

"You can't blame yourself, its in your blood, we are tougher than that."

"Blood?" Lucas began to think. "My wounds heal if I drink wine or eat grapes, what if I could somehow heal her like that." 

"How?"

"Give her some of my blood and some wine to help fix it." 

"You could try. Anything is worth a try." 

Lucas raised her head "Diane I'm sorry, but take this." 

"Luke, your hair, its beautiful." Lucas started to sob. He used his nail to make a cut on his palm and scooped up some of the wine from the lions blood. His blood swirled around with the blood wine. 

"Praise be to Dionysus" he said and eased it into her mouth.

At first nothing happened, Lucas placed his hand on her and pumped as much nature energy as he could spare from his soul through his ring into her. Then her body started to glow on its own. He clothes became to morph, becoming crude animal hides and an ivy wreath appeared on her head, she opened her eyes and for a split second the were like that of a snake.




​


----------



## Kuno (Oct 22, 2010)

*Sierra...*

Sierra...

Though Sierra was concentrating heavily on the creature, her stomach gave a bit of a flip when she saw Lucas seeming to enjoy himself immensely with the woman.  “Hmpf.”  She gave a soft grunt of annoyance then charged forward, helping the man that had been her closest friend and companion for many years, that was until he decided to abandon her and their way of life something else.

The battle was intense but quick, Sierra felt invigorated after fighting along side Lucas once again, she opened her mouth to say something, to comment on his new move, but he went rushing back to the woman.  

_It was then that Lucas ran to Diane, she was still alive. "Sierra, we need to heal her." 

"We don't have healing magic, she is mortal we can't take her to the fold and Amber and the triplets are on missions."

"She wont make it to the hospital. If only I was hit first, my demi-god body would have held against the force."

"You can't blame yourself, its in your blood, we are tougher than that."

"Blood?" Lucas began to think. "My wounds heal if I drink wine or eat grapes, what if I could somehow heal her like that." 

"How?"

"Give her some of my blood and some wine to help fix it." 

"You could try. Anything is worth a try." 

Lucas raised her head "Diane I'm sorry, but take this." 

"Luke, your hair, its beautiful." Lucas started to sob. He used his nail to make a cut on his palm and scooped up some of the wine from the lions blood. His blood swirled around with the blood wine. 

"Praise be to Dionysus" he said and eased it into her mouth.

At first nothing happened, Lucas placed his hand on her and pumped as much nature energy as he could spare from his soul through his ring into her. Then her body started to glow on its own. He clothes became to morph, becoming crude animal hides and an ivy wreath appeared on her head, she opened her eyes and for a split second the were like that of a snake._ 

Watching the healing, feeling the way she did, tears still stung her eyes.  The grief that Lucas was showing the woman was intense and it made Sierra's heart ache for her friend.  It's not like she didn't understand where he was coming from but she had never lost a love to death.  Only that of growing apart or not getting along.  Just to see Lucas feel better she would have done anything she could, unfortunately there really wasn't any water laying around.  

“Um...Lucas you know it's not my place to judge, I mean that stuff is your thing but something doesn't seem quite right with your friend.”  Sierra stood over the pair and scrutinized the effect the concoction was having. “Nope.  That isn't normal, that shouldn't happen.”  The water demi-god stepped back a few steps, readying herself in case the goosebumps that were running up her spine proved to be correct.  Sierra wouldn't do anything or make any kind of move, this person was with Lucas, anything that is done will be done by his word.  The last thing she wanted to do right was make Lucas angry with her. 

If the mixture that was created worked the way it should, the woman would be feeling better, regaining her strength.  Sierra couldn't fathom why her clothes would be changing.  “It really doesn't make sense...” She mumbled to herself as the transformation unfolded before them, then the eyes.  It was only a split second, so fast that Sierra couldn't be positive, but one thing she learned since discovering who she was, was to trust you your gut.


----------



## Serp (Oct 22, 2010)

Lucas looked towards Sierra as if to say, 'Did you see that?'. Diane's eye's had flickered.
The same thing was most likely going through Sierra's head as was going through Lucas', what happened to Diane and how dangerous would she become. But even though that was going through his head he still wanted to see her through. 

"I know what you must be thinking, I'm thinking it too." He said to Sierra. Dianes eyes were open, but she still hadn't said anything. 
"Luke." She said as she raised her hand to his face, as her hand touched his face, Wild at Heart glinted. He could sense nature magic rolling through her, it was filled with raging wild magic and energy, but it was still nature energy. Energy he had only felt around two other people, his future godly self and when he finally met his father Dionysus. 

"We need to take her to the fold." Lucas said. 

"Mortals aren't allowed in the fold."

"I have a feeling that somehow she will be allowed in." 

"Ok, how will we get in? There is no water close by and I only have two of Ricardo's transportation pellets."

Lucas looked at Sierra. "I know before I wasn't that powerful but the power of dionysus grants me much more if I just believe I can." Lucas waved his hand an all the blood-wine from the Lion started to roll towards them. Until it formed a circle around the three of them. The Lion pelt had been moved towards them being carried along by the vines until it was held firmly in Lucas' hand. 

"The pelt of a Nemean Lion, a fine gift indeed full of natural magic." Lucas grasped it and felt its magic flow through him. "Time to go!"

Diane and Sierra looked around confused. Lucas although he gave up this lifestyle only about a year ago, in that year he was separated from Sierra he had learned so much. War was over and there was nothing in the future being a Demi-god so he left it behind, he had no idea how much he would miss Sierra until it hit, nor if she would even miss him. But Lucas could never stop thinking about her, she was his best friend and his cousin, but he had left and despite fighting all the terrors of the otherworld but when it came to certain people he was still a coward. But he would still wish to see her, so he developed his own interfold transport so he could see her from time to time through parted vines.

Lucas raised his hand and the wine drops raised upwards like reverse rain, creating a dome. Soon the three of them were inside a dome of burgandy shade, and through the veil of wine the world started to blurr and outside removed and then returned. Until the bubble burst and they were inside the palace of Dionysus Lucas' residence inside the fold. 

That had taken alot of him, being a demi-god being in the fold he absorbed more divine magic and thus could use magic better. People like Ricardo or June who lived in the fold permanently absorbed magic daily and had alot more to spare than Lucas, living in the true realm, his magic was basic and killing the Lion, and teleporting 3 people took alot out of him. 

"Kodai!" Sierra called as she started to pull Lucas to a chair in his hall. The Palace of Hephastus was next door, and she assumed Kodai would be inside working. A large man made of lean muscle ran in, his face and arms lightly grimmed by oil, but still he looked like a model of man.

"Lucas!" He shouted and helped Sierra bring him to lay down as he was pant. Diane was standing now looking around, seemingly scared. Lucas was dazed and was looking at the ceiling.

"Luke? Whats going on?" Diane shouted, although she was still pretty much out of it.
"Lucas!" Kodai and Sierra shouted in unison as they shook him to get his attention.
But Lucas' attention was elsewhere the painting on the ceiling had him captured, he had seen it hundreds of times but this time something caught his eye. On it a man with horns, leopard print clothing and black curly hair was in a field, the man Lucas' recognised as his father, but around him were about a dozen women, dancing, worshiping and raving, but what caught his eye was what they looked like. They were dressed in animal hides, held poles wrapped with Ivy, with snakes in the other hand and with an ivy wreath around their heads. Under the painting the ancient greek word for Bacchanalia. Lucas turned his head eyes wide looking at Diane.

"Luke?" She asked quietly.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 30, 2010)

*Sierra...*

“Luke?  Lucas?!”  concern was etched into Sierra's face, her voice was becoming shrill with the nerves that seemed to be on fire.  The daughter of Poseidon wasn't alone in the world, she had everyone that shared the demi-god compound, but after losing her mother on a few short months ago, the thought of losing the closet person to her was almost too much.  “Lucas?”  Tears sparkled in her eyes as she bent over him, clutching one of his hands to her chest.  

It was then that Sierra heard the soft rumble that always issued from Kodai, when he found something that amused him, it was the warm rich sound that passed as laughter from the large man.  The demi-god began to get irritated, the sound of rushing water could be heard but before passing judgment on her friend she decided to follow his eyes.  

The sound of water grew with the woman's agitation.  “OH!  Lucas!  Is that really the only thing you can think of?  Must you do that shit here?”  Sierra's eyes narrowed as she took in the scene above them, that scene always made her roll her eyes, something about had forever rankled her.  “Will you ever grow up?  Seriously?”  in one quick movement Sierra through down his hand and jumped to her feet before give him a kick to the hip, though not hard it proved her point, the injury caused Lucas to wince but he was still looking at the woman that had brought back with him.

The rumble continued to get louder and Sierra began to turn her anger on Kodai.  “Hey, leave me out of it.  At least he has a following.”  The large man dropped back and rested his arm on his knee.  

“Men!  You are all alike!”  Sierra whirled around, the silky silver-blue strands of her hair swirling behind her.  “Why don't you guys grow up?!”

Kodai couldn't resist then and let the laughter boil out of him, the sound was almost akin to thunder though it ended quickly when another barged in.  “I thought I heard you guys?  What is going on?  What is the meaning...Lucas!”  Darla exclaimed moving toward Sierra then glanced at the woman with a grin.  “Hi!  I'm Darla!”  The girl giggled complete oblivious to the situation.


----------



## Serp (Oct 30, 2010)

Lucas managed a feeble smile, when Darla walked in. Darla was the strongest Demi-god in the fold at the moment, the closest one to true creation and thus the most magic she could possibly wield. 
Diane looked at Lucas a the beautiful woman approached them, and Lucas answered for her. He said waving his hand across to her. "Darla, this is Diane, a Maenad." 

Darla's eye raised. "I could tell she wasn't strand one." Strand one referred to the first strand of Demi-god in the fold, such as Lucas and Sierra direct children of gods. Darla looked at the picture on the celing and then at Diane. 

"I thought they were extinct, Dionysus got in trouble for creating dangerous magical beings." Darla rolled out with.

Diane was still confused and Lucas was panicking. As the awkward silence started to get thicker. The doors to the Dionysus hall opened once more and in walked a girl no more than nine years old. 
"Mother fuckers." She said as she walked in, her eyes down not noticing the crowd of people. Until she almost walked into Kodai and she jumped back. She had short ruffled black hair, and her eyes the same as Lucas. 

"Who are you guys? And what are you doing in my house?" She said, she tried to pretend to be angry at all these guys in her house. She looked at each of them intently, before stopping at Lucas.

"I'm sorry, but this is my house too, I am..."

"Lucas!? The Insanity!" 

"Erm yes?" Lucas responded. 

"I knew you would come back for me. Amber said so!"

"I'm sorry, who are you?" Lucas was embarassed to ask.

"Lucas. This is Ivy..."

"The Poison of Dionysus. And your half sister." Ivy said running into Lucas' arms.

"Ok what the fuck is going on?" 

"I think I can answer that." Said a voice from the far edge of the room. And then in a blast of wind he was standing beside them. He had golden brown skin, short cropped hair, his body was chiselled like that of a greek god. 

"Ricardo!" Lucas exclaimed.


----------



## Serp (May 24, 2011)

"Yes Lucas, it is I." Ricardo said as he walked in. Ricardo had grown into a strong young man, his demi-god powers came with no offensive attributes so he had to train hard to even put up with the normal monsters.

"Lucas it has been hard times, since Geir defected to our side the demi gods were no longer in danger, the gods were free and we could send everyone home, but a new threat has come up, one entirely human, that limits the reach of the gods even more."

"A human threat?"

"Yes a 99% human threat."

"And the last percent."

"Divine power, Lucas its witches."

"Witches? What does that have to do with the lion? Explain."

"In due time, all you need to know is that the witches, or Wytchborn as they like to be called."

"Whats that got to do with the Lion."

"The Wytchborn can use their magic to control the mystic forces, all but the demi-gods and to an extent the gods themselves. They want to destroy us and thus are using monsters from the fold to do so."

Lucas looked to everyone and even Ivy's face was towards the floor.

"Take my hand, we have much to talk about." Ricardo said as Lucas grabbed it they were instantly teleported to the Hermes castle. 

"Lucas we need you to fight with us, we held off asking for you, even when your half sisters mother was killed, but now they have come after you, you need to stand and fight with us, as a strand one, you are strong enough to match even the strongest of the wytches."

"Wait what, Strand one, what does that mean?"

"Oh yes, you haven't been updated. Well remember when we had others here, like the triplets or just some weird demigods, that we couldnt classify looking into it, we have discovered a few different types of  demigods.
Strand one, like me ad you are true born children of gods and we are Alphas in that strand as well because we have done pilgramage to the high thrones unlike your sister Ivy. Strand two are the wytcheborn, human descendants of gods, but not direct children, they can channel mystical energy through their bodies, the ones that are on our side are called godlings as they channel the power of certain gods through them and not wildly use power like the wytches, they are being led by Gabriel, as the egyptian gods favoured godlings over true children, and could possess godlings if they needed to. Gabriel is a godling and a demigod he has both strands, making him slightly more god than us. The next strand, strand three are incarnations, when gods could not fight on earth they would turn themselves into human vessels, humans with their powers only to be free after their meat suit dies, this includes the triplets, vessels of archangels. The fourth strand are divine blessing, gods who cannot or do not wish to have children, can implant a piece of themselves into a human that can channel their power, Athen, Hestia and none human shape gods prefer this."

"Thats alot to take in, so I'm an Alpha strand one, and Gabriel is a strand 1,2?"

"Yes,strand 2 while the weakest, and strand 3 the strongest potential don't have as much practicality as strand ones."

"Ok I'm like a super solider, what do the gods have to say about this?"

"Well via Gabriel we have managed to talk to the egyptian gods, but the other pantheons aren't talking, maybe the gods don't know how or don't want to, but there are wycthes everywhere in the world and they are teaming up to kill us all."

"But if they are at most strand two whats making them so much stronger than us?"

"They are not limited to the powers of their specific ancestor and years of mastering the craft of magic, makes it like armed forces vs a medieval army."

"I see. But what about Diane?"

"She is now strand 4, she can remain in the fold or even fight with us if she wants."

"I will not let her fight!" 

"You may not have a choice, word is the Wytches are already in the fold, they just need to find us. But we need more warriors, the ones like Ivy who did not do pilgrimage do not have any battle experience. And as thus dangerous assets if pushed into a corner they cannot fight their way out of."

"Haven't the gods sent any help?"

"Well apparently we have got a double blessing on our godly artifacts, increasing their strength. Its too late for any of them to incarnate, as they wont be old enough to fight, word is some are planning to create more strand fours, for us but have no guarantee they will fight for us. Oh and Geir said to give you these."

Ricardo took out three plastic blocks and gave them to Lucas.
"These are memory cards, why me?"

"Geir said you would know what to do." 

"He has something saved on them, I can guess that much, but for me."

Ricardo shrugged, "But until Amber and Phlame get back, go rest. I hear June is coming up to see you."

Lucas shivered the last time he saw June, she looked dead he can't imagine her getting any better looking.


----------



## Serp (Jun 2, 2011)

Diane was sleeping and Lucas was sitting up with Ivy. She was his half sister, her hair was cropped short and black as night, but her eyes were the same as Lucas'. Lucas' hair favoured his mothers blonde curls, and from the look of it Ivy had Dionysus black crop. She was only a child yet giving her self a demi-god title.

"So you said your the Poison of Dionysus? In my day we had to fight Gods to get our title, now you seem to get it without a fight." Lucas felt so old, but he felt Ivy was too young to take a battle mantle himself.

"Oh no, I earned this name from Daddy."

"What father gave it to you."

"Yup, he said I was special, as the god of sex he chooses when to have children and he only picks the best seeds." She nodded. 

"I guess that makes sense. But the why the name?"

"I don't know, I haven't used any of my powers yet, he said to wait for you to return and you would show me the way, but he did give me this." Ivy put her hands in her pocket and took out what looked like a wand, it was a stick of white wood with a dried vine wrapped around it. 

She handed it to Lucas. "Lifevine, he called it." Lucas lifted the wand up, and then his ring on his finger started to glow, it was reacting to Wild at heart. 

"It seems to have a connection with my ring."

"I don't really know what it can do, I was hoping you could teach me."

Lucas laughed, "I can't teach what i don't know but I can teach you how to turn on your divine weapons." He took off his ring and handed it Ivy.

"Now place that on your finger, Wild at heart can change the life energy of anything it touches, as well as store it." Lcy placed it on her finger.

"Now focus and think of growing horns." Ivy closed her eyes and she could feel the ring taking her life energy, moulding it and sending it back into her body different and horns started to grow from her head.

"AHHHHHHHHH!" She screamed and pulled off the ring and the horns started to disappear. She threw it back to Lucas who caught it and placed it back on his finger.

"That was cool." She said.

"Yea our father is a nature god, so nature magic can be used by us. You see I am the insanity of Dionysus and the Bloodlust of Nysos. I can naturally tap into my power to cause mental decay, but I need the ring to use other abilities, and I got the bloodlust power over blood via false association with gods, but that's a long story."

"Ah I don't even know how to use my powers, but I want to fight."

Lucas smiled. "Ok i don't recommend you fighting but if you must, I can teach you one this, the special move I invented that all children of Dionysus should be able to do, its simple yet powerful. Can you turn water into wine yet?"

"No." Ivy blushed.

"No worry its easy and its the first step to the Bacchanalia."

"The bacajahawjajajaja???"

"Never mind lets get started this is quick." Lucas got up and got 2 jugs of water.

"Watch." He placed his hand on one jug and the inside turned a deep red. "Wine" 

"Now close your eyes and tell me what you feel." Lucas poured water over her fingers.

"Its the water." 
"Good. Remember what it feels like. Now this." He poured the wine over her fingers.
"The wine, it feels different." She opened her eyes.

"Good now that difference, I need you to isolate it. By remembering it and willing it into water you can create wine, it is the essence of wine and of our powers." He passed the water to Ivy. "Try."

She held some water and focused it turned a pink colour. "Ros?, its a start. Our powers are amplified when we drink wine and we can create wine from our own power, its a cycle really,but the Bacchanalia involves not pushing it into water but into the air, it will weaken your opponent the essence of wine thick in the air, and strengthen you as well as your powers. It will delve them into madness, drunkeness and..."

"Possibly death." A voice, smooth and stern said from the other end of the room. Lucas looked up and his eyes narrowed. "Geir!"

"Yes its me, my my how you have grow Lucas." The god said. "Don't worry this isn't my real form, just a vessel I borrowed to talk to you."
Ivy was quiet and Lucas stepped back.
"Calm down boy and take a seat." Geir suggested.

Lucas grabbed the chair and sat down. This god had imprisoned, captured, banished and transformed dozens of other gods in the past, although he says he is good now it was hard to trust.

"Now Lucas, I trust you got my memory cards."

Lucas nodded. "I don't know how to use them."

"Oh your a smart boy, you just need to load the save file on each of them in an appropriate console." 
"You came here to tell me that?"

"Not only that, but to warn you the wycthes are about to attack your mother as we speak. To lure you out or morally dent you I do not know, but I keep my ear to the airways and the cellphones, I know whats happening. Goodbye and fight well, my golden fleece."

Lucas eyes went wide, Geir wouldn't lie or would he, either way he would have to check up on his mother. "Lessons will have to wait Ivy, go get Sierra and Darla."

"What about you?"

"I've got places to be." He grabbed the jug of wine and threw it on the floor, a puddle of red liquid on the ground and then he jumped into it and vanished.


----------



## Serp (Jun 3, 2011)

Lucas appeared outside his mothers house, Although she was getting old now she was still stunning, bleach blonde hair and a full chest aided by plastic surgery, she was still a top mom.

Lucas could see 4 figures starting towards his mothers house, she was at the door waving what looked like a bottle at them. "Back get back!" She shouted. Three of the figures were teenagers but one was a man bald headed with snake like slits for eyes. 

The snake man turned to see Lucas, "So he comes. You are very special boy, your powers over blood and the mind make you a dangerous villain, I have been told to find you and kill you."

"Fuck that shit!" Lucas started to run towards him, the man raised a wand in his hand and shot a blast of green light at Lucas, he jumped and avoided it barely. 

Lucas focused on his ring and the energy covered him, he was right the ring was more effective. He transformed into his satyr self, his  horns were larger and more fierce, and his legs stronger. 

The snake man began to shoot more blasts of green light, while the teenagers shot red light at him. He jumped and dodged them all bar one, the red light hit him in his side and he went tumbling. 

"Lucas!!" His mother shouted from her doorstep.

"Mom!" He rose to his feet, he focused on healing himself, it was hard and painful to heal himself with his own nature energy, and it used alot. When he was finished he was low on energy.

Lucas charged at the wytches and slashed at them with his short sword. He jumped and kicked the ginger one in the face. The scattered and reformed across from him, this time his mother was next to him.

"Mom are you ok?"

"Yes, they didn't do anything. And please take this." She handed Lucas the bottle of wine she was holding. It was an old red, so old the name was faded. Lucas placed his hand on the side of the bottle and the potency and richness rolled through him and he could feel it in his ring. He forced the liquid to raise the cork and pop it out of the bottle.

"NO!" Shouted the snake man as Lucas pressed the bottle to his lips. He fired a blast of green light at Lucas but in a flash he was gone. He appeared behind the three younger ones and touched the girl and the ginger guy with his fingers and they feel to the floor drooling. 

The third guy with glasses and a scar on his forehead scrambled backwards and Lucas' eyes thinned thrust his palm forwards the air rippled and hit the guy square in the face cracking his glasses, he dropped to the floor eyes rolling back into his head. 

The snake eyes man glared at him and shot another blast of green light at Lucas, this one hit him dead centre. The snake man laughed "No mortal can survive the killing curse."

Lucas then appeared behind him and slapped him away. "Who said I'm mortal." 

"What how!?" The snake man said from the floor. 

"Simple really, that wine could only have been on thing, wine made from the grapes on mount Olympus, watered with nectar of the gods. Allowing me a child of the wine god to access my full godly side. Now you die!" 

"Really!" The snake man took out what looked like a small sycthe out of his robe and it grew to full size. "Soul Sealer, your friend Junes I believe, this will protect me from death!" 

Lucas eyes narrowed and the snake man jumped at him, "And I can reap your soul now also." If he got a clean strike with that scythe he could carve out a vital part of Lucas' soul so he had to avoid and the wine was running out of power now. 

Lucas landed on the floor out of breath, after dodging the strikes, this man seemed to be made differently he showed no signs of stopping, and then something weird happened. The sprinklers turned on and after a while a whirlpool of water appeared and sucked in the snake man. 

"I am lord Riddle, you cannot do this!" he screamed.

"Shut up you fool, and you will tell us what you did with June." Said a familiar voice, their resident Titan born, the strongest demi-god in the group, behind her Sierra. Darla clicked her fingers and the earth formed a prison of diamond around the snake man. "That should hold him, we should take him back with us and ask some questions." The man was trapped in a sound proof box of diamond.

"What about them?" Lucas asked still out of breath. His mother at his side holding him up, he had reverted to fully human now.

"Are they dead?" Sierra asked. 

"No, but brain dead sure,  hit them head on with my mind crush while being powered up by dad, they are not recovering." 

"Well they still have alot of life energy in them, these wytches are strong." Darla spoke up. "You should drain them Lucas, give them a release and power yourself up."

"I don't know, what if their power is evil." Lucas said.

"Noone is inherently evil, only intentions are. Just drain them, you need the energy, nectar is good and all but it burns down your human side."

Lucas nodded and he walked up the three bodies and he kneeled, wild at heart started to glow and something in his pocket started to burn. Lucas took out the three memory cards and looked at the bodies on the floor.
"Load the saved data, in a usable console? Well its worth a try I guess."

"What are you doing?" Sierra asked.

"Geir gave these to me, he said I would know what to do." Lucas opened the mouth of the bodies and placed a memory card in each one, and then nothing happened. 

"Oh well it didn't work." Lucas went to remove them, when the mouth clashed shut. Alot of electricity began to spark and the bodies rose up, but their eyes were different. Their bodies began to morph, the ginger one his hair turned darker and two small horns grew out the side of his head, he was wearing a golden wooly top. The others were still transforming by time the one that used to be the ginger was finished, he smiled and opened his mouth a familiar voice flowed out.
"Sierra, Darla my my how beautiful you are." He said as he ran his hand through his perfect hair.

Lucas narrowed his eyes. "Art."


----------



## Serp (Jun 10, 2011)

The patron of the artificial stood before Lucas, before they had been mortal enemies, or immortal enemies, both possessed a golden fleece of immortality although Lucas' was back in the fold and Arts one seemed to be made of nylon or some fake material.

Lucas' raised his hand and pointed it at Art, but by then the other two had formed.
"Vault! Machina!" They turned to look at Lucas. 
"Calm down Lucas, like it or not we are on your side. Orders from father." Art spoke softly, this new form was a cross between Arts old form and his host so he looked younger than Lucas at the moment but his perfect tan and hair and posture was as menacing as ever. 

Lucas lowered his hand, and Art sighed. Sierra was still weary, "How?"
"Simple, the cards Geir gave to Lucas had the memories of his demi-gods and like he morphed the gods before to take their form he did it to the witches." Darla explained.

"Darla amazing as ever." Art smiled. "She is correct, but alas we are weaker than before, only drawing off the power these hosts can get, which for Vault who used to possess Zeus will think is a great downgrading. But regardless we are yours now, these Witches have no place for science in this world they want."

Art kneeled before Lucas, Sierra and Darla and Vault and Machina followed suit. 
"Well this is a surprise, being the first to send help. Oh well." Sierra agreed. 

"Lets get this one back and we can decide what to do later." Lucas said.

---------

A while later, they were all in the fold. The snake one who called himself Tom was tied up in the Dionysus palace. 
Ricardo had talked to Gier and his children and agreed that they could use the help. Lucas still felt uneasy around Art they were opposites, one was naturally beautiful one was artificially, one could control the human brain one could alter artificial intelligence. They were like water and oil, but they would have to learn to come together if they wanted to survive. 

"Tell us what you know!" Lucas said to Tom, he was restrained with vines and he was trying to escape, Lucas was busy brewing a vial of truewine, his father was the god of truth through drunkeness, he would use that if he could.

"Nothing, you at against humanity!" Tom spat at him. Lucas slapped him.
"Mind your tongue! Ok next question, where did you get this?" He held up Junes Soul stealer. 
After looking at it hard enough they realised it was not the true soul stealer, but a copy that drew its power from the real one. 

"Hahahahahaha, that zombie bitch of yours is ours, and will be the key to the rising!" Tom laughed. 

It was then Sierra stepped up, "June is my first cousin, and we discovered out powers together if you have harmed her death will be too good for you." That was how Lucas felt about all of his friends, they were part if his family, even Gabriel. 

Tom laughed. "Harmed her, that bitch did more harm to herself than we ever could." Tom sniggered. It was then a blast of electricity hit him dead in the chest and his started to scream and then as quickly as it came it went. The whole room looked at Vault, the only person in the room that could do that.

"Don't look at me, I might have been evil, but I'm no sadist!" Vault raised his hands.

"It was me!" A voice from above said.
Everyone looked up and saw a man flying above them, in pinstripe suit, long silvery grey hair, a spear tipped with a thunderbolt in his hand. 

"Zane!" Everyone said in Unison. 
"Lucas, Art, Vault and Machina, good to see you back on our side." He said he floated down.

"Now this friend! He said as he walked up to Tom. And Lucas he has trained his mind from revealing his secrets you will have to do some medieval shit on him to get him talking. Vault, I need you, the rest look away." 

And then the screams of a man filled with the flashes of electricity filled the Dionysus palace for the night.


----------



## Serp (Jun 30, 2011)

Tom had eventually broken, he spilled the secrets of why they were after June and then Lucas. They needed the power of a god or demi god to charge their greatest spell, and a godly artefact would do just fine. The idea was to raise the dead and in order to get June out of the way with her powers over death and due to the fact she lived away from the others they took her, cloned her weapon and used the original to fuel their plans. Lucas' power would give them control over the dead that they raised, so they wanted to capture him where with June is was mainly her weapon they needed.

Tom had broken in the middle of the night and Zane had finished in the early morning, all that remained of Tom was a scorch on the floor.

"June is dead, they killed her when they were done." Zane told them.

Lucas clenched his fists and stared down at floor. "We need June back." 

"Yes, yes we do! But shes dead, we can't bring back the dead." Sierra said lowering her voice.

"But I can." The voice was low and raspy, but held a dark Authority. A man walked out from around the Corner, he had a black suit on, his hair was black tight curls and he had a small amount of Stubble on his chin, but the weirdest thing was he had a ring of smoke or shadow or something rolling off his head.

Gabriel instantly dropped to his knees. Everyone could feel the energy they could tell it was a god, but not as sure as to which one.
"I have been listening to you speak, and the words of this one called Tom, the witches were a nuisance now they walk onto my business and my personal life, its time for some help." 

"Personal? Your Hades aren't you?" Sierra asked.

"Very good niece." Hades smiled. He raised his hand and the smoke on his crown started to flow wildly, his eyes turned white and the ground started to open up, smoke and dark smoke started to rise up and wrap around something, soon a naked woman lay on the floor.

She raised her head and looked up at Hades. "Father." Hades looked back at her. "Get dressed and I will be back to talk soon." And then he was gone.

"JUNE!" Darla shouted and ran to her, she scooped her up and hugged her hard.

"Put some clothes on will you." Art said as he waved his hands and a dress appeared. June looked at Art dead in the eyes and he recoiled.

She reversed from Darla, "We have to talk." She said looking around at everyone. She walked over to the hole in the ground she had just been reborn out of, the smoke was still flowing out. June opened her hand and drew the smoke towards her it them wrapped around her body and formed an armour of black, obsidian shine. 

Everyone started to move, until June looked down at Ivy, "She is too young, she can't join us."
Lucas looked about to Argue for his sister and then in the end realised June was right. 
"Ivy you are too young for this, she is right. You have never been in a battle and I couldn't live with myself if you died." 
Ivy was about to say something but she ran off.

Lucas dropped his head he felt like shit.


----------



## Serp (Jul 6, 2011)

Hades was due to return anytime soon, but Lucas decided to use this time to go and find Ivy. 
He returned to the house of Dionysus and there was no sign of her, all her belongings were there apart from lifewinder. 
"I hope she doesn't do anything stupid." Lucas said to himself.

Elsewhere, Ivy was picking up one of Ricardo's teleportation scrolls to a certain location in Greece.

Everyone was inside the obsidian palace that those born to Hades would call home, but no other seeds of the lord of the underworld had come forth. 
"You demi-gods, are very important to this battle, as the witches are mortal the new laws of the universe hold our hands, we cannot directly interfere but you can. From what I have learned the witches aim to summon all the dead spellcasters from history to fight for them, they aimed to capture Lucas to allow them to control them if they did not want to join them. The power of Dionysus in your blood can control the mental urges of even the soundest mind."

Everyone was nodding in accordance to what Hades was saying, he looked different his smoke helmet was missing but it was a minor, his godly glow seemed less. One could only assume the witches were behind it.

"The witches have already started the rising, breaking the gates to my underworld and weakening me in the process. These that they return can return over and over again, it will be a challenge that tests all of you to your limits."

"And what do you want us to do, we will fight them sure, but if they keep coming back how can we win." Ricardo asked.

Hades smiled. "You will have to force them into a state deeper than death, a beat down so powerful that not even their essence will remain."

"And with what could we kill deeper than death?" Kodai asked sceptically.

It was then Hades looked at him with his thin eyes, "Whelp of Hephestus, tell me if this will do the trick." Hades clicked his fingers and a large black chest appeared. He walked up to it and opened it and the light that radiated out of it was almost blinding.

Everyone went closer to see and inside was an array of weapons and objects. 
"These are your new weapons to enhances your natural abilities." 

Hades started to hand them out. Ricardo got a badge in the shape of the symbol of Hermes. Lucas got given a golden crown. Sierra a long silver lance, June a black Beret, Kodai a battle axe/warhammer, Darla a flower and the twins got a pair of crossbows one completely gold the other completely silver. 

Kodai was to open his mouth to speak, but Hades looked at him. "Quiet boy." And Kodai got the message. 

"What about me?" Zane asked. 
"Yours is coming Nephew." Hades answered.

As soon as Hades finished. The skies opened up and a bolt of great lightening struck Zane directly through his existing spear, the spear then turned into a bolt of pure lightning coating Zanes hand like a glove.  Zanes eyes were streaming electricity.

"I guess we are ready." Zane said, turning to Hades, until he noticed he was gone. 
"Lets go!" Ricardo said and as soon as he thought of how he would get the group to the witches before he even knew were they were the badge glowed and teleported all of them to a field somewhere.

"This is England." Ricardo said instantly. And as soon as he said that a blast of green light came from all directions at them.

"NO!" June shouted and a wave of smoke and shadow covered them. She seemed surprised for a brief moment. "Move out!" 

And then the battle was on.


----------



## seobts (Dec 9, 2011)

Thank for sharing this story. So ỉnteresting and happy to read it.


----------



## Serp (Mar 7, 2012)

The demi-gods began to fight as soon as they landed. The spellcasters attacking them from all sides. 
The new weapons as well as firepower gave the children a new vitality. They were able to dodge attacks with ease and even their inate magical powers were stronger. 

"Wow these weapons really make the difference." Phlame said as he shot a golden arrow straight into the heart of an enemy causing them to explode with fireworks. 

"These are something else, I can feel the life energy in my circlet, or rather the energy it is absorbing, and its more than naturally possible, easily one hundred times larger and faster than my wild at heart. I feel like I am wearing 10 golden fleeces. "

Kodai's eyes met the ground and continued to fight. Zane was punching through chests and Darla opening up the earth to swallow the bad guys. 

Eventually one of the Wytches stepped up with a grand cane. 
"Well done demi-gods, I am Merlin greatest of all Spellcasters. I have come to tell you, your fight is pointless. I have the essence of the death god, now nothing is a barrier to me." He said as he blasted the warriors off their feet with a blast of air, and his wytches moved in for the kill. 

Then before he could strike again, a purple blast of light came out of nowhere and smashed straight into the back of Merlin. The Blast had made a hole though merlin and charred most of his flesh and clothes, but his body quickly healed from the attack and he was back on his feet in a few seconds. He looked out to those on the floor, still in forced down in submission.

"Who dare challenge me!" Merlin said, and then began to cough up black liquid.

"I!" Shouted a female voice. Lucas managed to get a look at their saviour. A female about eighteen years old, long beautiful black hair tied back with plant of somekind, and legs that went up forever, nymph like in appearance. A beautiful woman, her features godly. Her purple eyes, so similar to Lucas and in her hand she held a wooden wand. Lucas' eyes went wide in realisation.

"I Ivy, the poison of Dionysus!" 

It was his own sister, only older. Lifewinder in her hands, her godly weapon as well as her was breathing out power as if they had gained a power up themselves. 

Merlin raised his staff and sent a blast of energy so bright that everyone was blinded for a second at Ivy, but through the white light, the plant that held her hair up, started to glow a vibrant green and covered her, different from the purpley black that represented Ivy's own power this was godly but different. 

Soon the light was being sucked into something. Lucas's eyes remained fixed on his sister. When all the light was gone, around Ivy stood a bed of flowers, their leaves still glowing from where they absorbed the light. At first Lucas thought Lifewinder, but this was too great a feat for a simple godling artefact, it had to be the hairpiece. Lucas could tell it was not made for her, nor was it connected to Dionysus, yet it held the power over the earth. Only only other Goddess had that realm, Demeter. Ivy was using the power of Demeter it had to be. As they said knowledge is power, as when they found out they were demi-gods they had the power, not Lucas looked around and saw the weapons they had been given, they took their true shape. 

His Circlet, was the Laurel Wreath of Dionysus. Zanes thunder glove, the Master Bolt. Sierra's spear the mighty Trident. Junes Beret, the helmet of shadows. The twins holding the bows of Apollo and his Twin Artemis. Kodai with Hephestus' great hammer. Ricardo with Hermes Caduceus. Although Junes flower remained a flower, it was obvious the gods had put all their power and trust in them. And with that though Lucas burst free of whatever force was holding them down. 

"Lets rock this!" He shouted as a wave of tinted purple energy radiated from him, breaking everyone free from the force.
"Guys our weapons are our parents true weapons, we have the power to win this, if we believe."

Merlins face twisted into a sneer. "To believe the gods to foolish. Wytches! attack!"

Zane raised the master bolt high and looked towards the rest, and then to the attacking horde. "For family!" He shouted and then so it began


----------

